# ISTP or ESTP !!!!



## RylthDragomir (Apr 15, 2013)

Well , I'm totally sure that I'm an xSTP but I'm not sure about the I or E . You all shoots some question to determined I'm an E or I . Come on , go go go !

*I consider myself to be balanced but I need a definite E or I . There is no such think as BSTP right ? B for balance -..-


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, @RylthDragomir, why not fill out the questionnaire? http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/99679-whats-my-type-questionnaire.html

(For the picture question, just choose any random pic from the site.)


----------



## RylthDragomir (Apr 15, 2013)

Julia Bell said:


> Well, @_RylthDragomir_, why not fill out the questionnaire? http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/99679-whats-my-type-questionnaire.html
> 
> (For the picture question, just choose any random pic from the site.)


0 - I got mental exhaustion last year . I don't know whether it is heal or not . Maybe I got it because the excessive thinking to related one point to another and make a series of chain of self-theories . Effect ? Forgetful and easily tired .

1 - 









This caught my attention . Why ? because it is fantasy-like . Like Asgard the world of Might Thor hahah. The position of the rocks also tick my attention but the most appaling thing is the sunset . The sunset completed the view and makes it so beautiful .

2 - Initial thought would be "What going on with the car ? No fuel ? " . My outward reaction would be sigh and bash the owner of the car for awhile then helps with the fixing if needed .

3 - I'll say I'm too tired for a party but I'll go . Don't want to spoil the mood .

4 - My inward would be "I do not care , it is his life . Not mine" . My outward say would just be asking about his claim and find out why . (If I'm interested , If not then I would just stay quiet) If I sense some wrongs in their "why" , I'll counsel him . Not to make him believe in my belief . Just trying to prove the my belief is not stupid (I would do this if the belief we talking are religion or whatsoever)

5 - Nothing at first but after that I would study "the motives" in what happening and related it with my belief .

6 - Honesty and Trust . Without trust and honesty , there is not harmony whatsoever in a relationship . I come to determining them by surveys and experimeting .

7(a) - Most distinguish ? I would be my way of thinking . I can't explain though but I'm unique in that way . My thinking skill and imagination create a map in my mind and do something different . My ways are revolutionary . Quick Thinker , Quick Learner and Quick . . . Well , I'm quick from head to toe . Observant is also counted and ability to understand anything quickly . I'm also metaphorical (Some high school labelled me as an Inspiration) . Plus , I like to make a ruckus . I see anything as fun . I love to laugh and make someone laugh . Laughing is the best medicine in life .

7(b) - My laziness and indecisiveness . That's all . No no no ! I also want to get rid of the temper -..- (Should I ? I like to go berserk xD )

8 - Hunches and gut feeling are reliable but I tend to ignore it . I only using it in a situation that demanding it . When I don't have time to think and it is usually rare . I'm the type to learn from mistakes . I want to make mistakes so I can learn about . It is all about experiencing and experimenting . Gut feeling or hunches is something that slowing me .

9(a) - Hmmmm I'll say sports and band practice . Band practice makes me thrill because I love music so much and sports is competetive . I love a great competetion . . . No no , I craves for it .

9(b) - Hmmmm shopping , quiet weekend at home , hangout with only one friend also boring if he/she doesn't have any topic to stimulate me and make me think . I need to get my brain working like an engine or else I'm too bored .

10 - Around others ? I'll observe . Observe their behavior , motives and deciding whether I'm gonna be friend with him/her or not . Why ? because I don't trust others easily . There are only 7 people who gain my trust in this world except my family (I have to trust them no matter what) . Those 7 are my current bestfriends . The others are just acquaintances . I do have wide circle of so-called friends but only 7 that I really trust and care . Also , I treat all of them the same way . Joking , talking , laughing and bitch-ing . It is fun to spend time like that . With group of people , I'm a clown . In one-on-one situation , I'm less of a clown .

I'm done @_Julia Bell_ . You can also determined another personality type for me . 

*I'm really indecisive -..-


----------



## RylthDragomir (Apr 15, 2013)

Can you also give me the exact situation of being a Sensors or Intuitives ? I'm really confused about those two -..-


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

RylthDragomir said:


> Well , I'm totally sure that I'm an xSTP but I'm not sure about the I or E . You all shoots some question to determined I'm an E or I . Come on , go go go !
> 
> *I consider myself to be balanced but I need a definite E or I . There is no such think as BSTP right ? B for balance -..-


Do you relate more to description of inferior Fe or inferior Ni? *Form of Inferior*


----------



## RylthDragomir (Apr 15, 2013)

cyamitide said:


> Do you relate more to description of inferior Fe or inferior Ni? *Form of Inferior*


I can only related Ni when I played soccer . I see through the plan that the attacking team make especially the playmaker . I called it Game Reading . The only ability that distinguish me from other players in my team .

For Fe , I'm not sure maybe because I use it the least . I can be quite cold towards people though . 

So I think I use Ni more than Fe .


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

RylthDragomir said:


> I can only related Ni when I played soccer . I see through the plan that the attacking team make especially the playmaker . I called it Game Reading . The only ability that distinguish me from other players in my team .
> 
> For Fe , I'm not sure maybe because I use it the least . I can be quite cold towards people though .
> 
> So I think I use Ni more than Fe .


I'm confused about what you've said. Are you saying you related more to the inferior Ni description (which would make you ESTP) or that by reading this you have concluded that you have stronger Ni (which would make you ISTP)?


----------



## RylthDragomir (Apr 15, 2013)

cyamitide said:


> I'm confused about what you've said. Are you saying you related more to the inferior Ni description (which would make you ESTP) or that by reading this you have concluded that you have stronger Ni (which would make you ISTP)?


Hmmmm I related to Ni but my Ni is only stronger when in soccer . My Ni don't function well unless it is in soccer .


----------



## RylthDragomir (Apr 15, 2013)

Fuck this . Gimme a situation regarding Ni .


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

RylthDragomir said:


> Fuck this . Gimme a situation regarding Ni .


ok, analyze this poetry -- what implicit meaning is present in these stanzas? (this is mostly Ni and some Fe)

For in the Market-place, one Dusk of Day,
I watch'd the Potter thumping his wet Clay:
And with its all obliterated Tongue
It murmur'd -- "Gently, Brother, gently, pray!"
And has not such a Story from of Old
Down Man's successive generations roll'd
Of such a clod of saturated Earth
Cast by the Maker into Human mould?
Ah, fill the Cup: -- what boots it to repeat
How Time is slipping underneath our Feet:
Unborn To-morrow, and dead Yesterday,
Why fret about them if Today be sweet!


----------



## RylthDragomir (Apr 15, 2013)

cyamitide said:


> ok, analyze this poetry -- what implicit meaning is present in these stanzas? (this is mostly Ni and some Fe)
> 
> For in the Market-place, one Dusk of Day,
> I watch'd the Potter thumping his wet Clay:
> ...


I hard for me to think these days . Stressful weekend -..-

All I know , the meaning would be "enjoy the moment , the today . Throw any worries of tommorow and don't dwell on the yesterday" .

I only know that the 4 lines at the bottom are meaningful .


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

RylthDragomir said:


> I hard for me to think these days . Stressful weekend -..-
> 
> All I know , the meaning would be "enjoy the moment , the today . Throw any worries of tommorow and don't dwell on the yesterday" .
> 
> I only know that the 4 lines at the bottom are meaningful .


ESTP, if you were ISTP you'd give a more elaborate/detailed analysis


----------



## RylthDragomir (Apr 15, 2013)

cyamitide said:


> ESTP, if you were ISTP you'd give a more elaborate/detailed analysis


Really ? I just realised that I won't give elaborate analysis unless someone has a hard time to understands it . Thanks 

But do my analysis right about the poem ? I really wanna know about it hahah.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

RylthDragomir said:


> Really ? I just realised that I won't give elaborate analysis unless someone has a hard time to understands it . Thanks
> 
> But do my analysis right about the poem ? I really wanna know about it hahah.


there is no right answer, it is what you make it be roud:


----------



## RylthDragomir (Apr 15, 2013)

cyamitide said:


> there is no right answer, it is what you make it be roud:


as expected hahaha xD


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

@RylthDragomir, I see ESTP, not ISTP.  You are very focused on things outside of yourself. Don't worry about having a hard time figuring out your inferior function. Sometimes it's hard to distinguish what your inferior function is when you first get into personality theory. Cognitive functions are hard to understand. For now, maybe you should focus on understanding the four general functions (Thinking, Feeling, Intuition, and Sensing) and how they work together. You can think of the functions as the ways in which we come to understand a situation. 

Brief explanation: In any given situation, Thinking tells you what something means, Feeling tells you what it's worth, Sensing tells you _what is_ via your five senses, and Intuition tells you where it might have come and where it could be going. Very simple. ^_^ 

As to Intuition versus Sensing, Sensing is that thing that tells you what exists. When you focus on your senses and what you are perceiving via those senses and that is how you gather information, that generally shows a preference for Sensing. You also tend to distrust the intangible possibilities and place more weight on what you clearly sense. In fact you _repress _focusing on those possibilities to get a clearer view of what you're sensing. However, if you focus entirely on _what could be_ in any situation and you distrust the information coming in via your senses, that points to a preference towards Intuition. Intuition focuses on the intangible, the stuff that's not really there but could be there (or could have been there). In fact, you _repress _focusing on the information your perceive via your senses to more clearly see those possibilities. 

Many descriptions say that Intuition is the intellectual, deep, philosophical, theoretical, imaginative function. This is ultimately a stereotype. A person with a preference for Sensing can be intellectual, deep, philosophical, theoretical, and definitely imaginative. 

Anyways, every person uses all four of these functions, but we also tend to have a preference for one in particular which we call our Dominant function. 

Remember that Thinking opposes Feeling, and Intuition opposes Sensing. Feeling and Thinking are both attempting to judge information but in different ways, and Sensing and Intuition are both attempting to perceive, but are attempting to perceive different things. 

Because we lean so heavily on one of these four functions, all the rest get repressed somewhat to make way for it. You for example, as an ESTP, lead with Sensing. Now, Sensing opposes Intuition so you almost entirely repress your Intuition, but you also end up somewhat repressing both Thinking and Feeling so as to be able to focus on perceiving via Sensing. 

The functions we use also take on an attitude. By attitude I mean they can either be Introverted or Extroverted in nature, and whether or not our Dominant function is Introverted or Extroverted determines whether we ourselves are primarily Introverted or Extroverted. You, for example, lead with Sensing, and for you your Sensing takes on an _Extroverted _attitude. Thus you're an Extrovert. ^_^ 

I figured you might appreciate the explanation. But if you've got any questions (because this can be relatively confusing), you can feel free to ask me.


----------



## SilentAdmirer08 (Feb 13, 2013)

Here is something I found that I think gives a pretty good picture of Ni:

Ne - "What can I learn from this?" If Ne sees all possibilities and symbols.... then, 
Judging Function(s) - Decides what information is pertinent or necessary to take away and learn from this... 
Result - You have added a solid piece of new information or knowledge to fill in any gaps or further support your long term system. The new information reveals the new possibilities it opens up. 

Ni– “What do I know about this?” Ni compares and contrasts with previously learned knowledge and experiences . 
JudgingFunction(s) - identify similarities and differences with previous information and experience… how it fits in with what we already know.
Result-You have a sketch drawn from more information than what was presented. The sketch is not as clear as the information Ne gleaned, but it is much broader.

Ne, being externally focused, shows you what possibilities could happen in the external world. 
“I saw this coming.”
Ni, being focused inwardly, gives you a deeper understanding.
“I knew it.”


----------



## RylthDragomir (Apr 15, 2013)

Julia Bell said:


> @_RylthDragomir_, I see ESTP, not ISTP.  You are very focused on things outside of yourself. Don't worry about having a hard time figuring out your inferior function. Sometimes it's hard to distinguish what your inferior function is when you first get into personality theory. Cognitive functions are hard to understand. For now, maybe you should focus on understanding the four general functions (Thinking, Feeling, Intuition, and Sensing) and how they work together. You can think of the functions as the ways in which we come to understand a situation.
> 
> Brief explanation: In any given situation, Thinking tells you what something means, Feeling tells you what it's worth, Sensing tells you _what is_ via your five senses, and Intuition tells you where it might have come and where it could be going. Very simple. ^_^
> 
> ...


Informative  and I wanna ask , is there such thing as quiet ESTP ? If yes , what is it like ?


----------



## RylthDragomir (Apr 15, 2013)

SilentAdmirer08 said:


> Here is something I found that I think gives a pretty good picture of Ni:
> 
> Ne - "What can I learn from this?" If Ne sees all possibilities and symbols.... then,
> Judging Function(s) - Decides what information is pertinent or necessary to take away and learn from this...
> ...


I'm more to the "I knew it" guy hahah.


----------



## RylthDragomir (Apr 15, 2013)

Some saying that ESTP are mostly "going for all the glory" type of people . In short , like to be the center of attention and brag . Is it true ?


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

RylthDragomir said:


> Informative  and I wanna ask , is there such thing as quiet ESTP ? If yes , what is it like ?


Yep! Definitely. Whether you are loud or quiet, shy or confident, down-to-earth or head-in-the-clouds, those things really have no bearing on what your type is. 

Here is the thing. Type is _how _you think, not _what _you think, at least according to Jung. As an example, the fact that you are a compassionate individual doesn't point to something like Feeling. If you focus on whether or not a thing has value, however, that does point to Feeling. When figuring out a person's type, you look for their thought process, not their thoughts at face value exactly. 

Thus the shy guy in the back of the classroom who is really into math and philosophy isn't necessarily some sort of INTX. 

Appearances are deceiving, and behavior is deceiving. 

To answer your second question, no, whether or not a person likes to be the center of attention doesn't have much to do with type either. It's the thought process behind that behavior that matters.


----------



## RylthDragomir (Apr 15, 2013)

Julia Bell said:


> Yep! Definitely. Whether you are loud or quiet, shy or confident, down-to-earth or head-in-the-clouds, those things really have no bearing on what your type is.
> 
> Here is the thing. Type is _how _you think, not _what _you think, at least according to Jung. As an example, the fact that you are a compassionate individual doesn't point to something like Feeling. If you focus on whether or not a thing has value, however, that does point to Feeling. When figuring out a person's type, you look for their thought process, not their thoughts at face value exactly.
> 
> ...


I do think that everything have value . Wait . . . do you mean value like quantity or quality ? I'm "quality" . So the congnitive function is the key right ?

Mbti is confusing yet interesting . It stimulate my brains so much . This is the time where I always thought it is hard and showing my wicked smile xD (It is not a joke , that is my game face when I found something interesting and stimulating . hahah . I'm fond of brainstorm and competetiveness xD )


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

RylthDragomir said:


> I do think that everything have value . Wait . . . do you mean value like quantity or quality ? I'm "quality" . So the congnitive function is the key right ?
> 
> Mbti is confusing yet interesting . It stimulate my brains so much . This is the time where I always thought it is hard and showing my wicked smile xD (It is not a joke , that is my game face when I found something interesting and stimulating . hahah . I'm fond of brainstorm and competetiveness xD )


Really more specifically, those who prefer Feeling are really paying attention and rationalizing their emotional responses to something as a way to determine that thing's worth. If that makes sense. Usually if you often pay attention to the value/worth of something as opposed to what it means (Thinking), then you might have a preference towards Feeling. It's pretty common for people like you and I (EXXPs) to be caught between T and F because that line is a bit more blurred for us than the S/N line.  

By value I meant the inherent worth of something. Whether it's a relationship with a person or something simple. 

Yep, the functions and their order are the key. ^_^ Speaking of which, here's an okay cognitive functions test (do not totally trust the results, but tests like these can point out certain general patterns that you might find helpful): Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes


----------



## SilentAdmirer08 (Feb 13, 2013)

I think the main question is whether or not your first instinct is to use Ti or Ni, since ISTPs tend to use Ti more and ESTPs use Ni. I'm not sure how to describe the difference but I'm pretty sure I read that ISTPs tend to think something through before making intuitive conclusions, while ESTPs make connections first and then step back to analyze it using Ti. I read about it somewhere I can't remember... But I think that's the main difference. The more I read about the two, the more they seem to have in common


----------



## RylthDragomir (Apr 15, 2013)

SilentAdmirer08 said:


> make connections first and then step back to analyze it


That is totally me hahah xD


----------



## RylthDragomir (Apr 15, 2013)

Julia Bell said:


> Really more specifically, those who prefer Feeling are really paying attention and rationalizing their emotional responses to something as a way to determine that thing's worth. If that makes sense. Usually if you often pay attention to the value/worth of something as opposed to what it means (Thinking), then you might have a preference towards Feeling. It's pretty common for people like you and I (EXXPs) to be caught between T and F because that line is a bit more blurred for us than the S/N line.
> 
> By value I meant the inherent worth of something. Whether it's a relationship with a person or something simple.
> 
> Yep, the functions and their order are the key. ^_^ Speaking of which, here's an okay cognitive functions test (do not totally trust the results, but tests like these can point out certain general patterns that you might find helpful): Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes


I did the test once . My dominant is Se then Ti .


----------



## RylthDragomir (Apr 15, 2013)

*Cognitive Process**Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)*extraverted Sensing (Se) ************************************** (38.4)
excellent useintroverted Sensing (Si) ***************************** (29.9)
average useextraverted Intuiting (Ne) ******************************* (31.8)
good useintroverted Intuiting (Ni) *************************** (27.8)
average useextraverted Thinking (Te) ******************* (19.7)
limited useintroverted Thinking (Ti) ****************************** (30.2)
good useextraverted Feeling (Fe) ******************************** (32)
good useintroverted Feeling (Fi) ****************************** (31)
good use


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

@RylthDragomir, it seems EXTP is your best fit by that test. You have a very strong preference for Sensing. Although your scores for Feeling came out a bit above Thinking. I wouldn't worry too much about your auxiliary function, though (the aux is generally fairly easy to pin down -- all you have to do is decide which you relate to more). I think ESTP fits you just fine. What do you say?


----------



## RylthDragomir (Apr 15, 2013)

@_Julia Bell_ ? For this one . . . I did carefully , take time to think and related it to my past experienced unlike before which I did hastily without thinking straight because of exhaustion .


*Cognitive Process**Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)*extraverted Sensing (Se) *********************************** (35.3)
good useintroverted Sensing (Si) ***************************** (29.9)
average useextraverted Intuiting (Ne) *************************** (27.9)
average useintroverted Intuiting (Ni) ***************** (17.8)
limited useextraverted Thinking (Te) *************************** (27.9)
average useintroverted Thinking (Ti) ****************************************** (42.3)
excellent useextraverted Feeling (Fe) ************************ (24.8)
average useintroverted Feeling (Fi) ********************************** (34.9)
good use
*Summary Analysis of Profile*
By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: *ISTP**Lead (Dominant) Process*
*Introverted Thinking (Ti):* Gaining leverage (influence) using a framework. Detaching to study a situation from different angles and fit it to a theory, framework or principle. Checking for accuracy. Using leverage to solve the problem.

*Support (Auxilliary) Process*
*Extraverted Sensing (Se):* Immersing in the present context. Responding naturally to everything tangible you detect through your senses. Checking with what your gut instincts say. Testing limits and take risks for big rewards.
​If these cognitive processes don't fit well then consider these types: *ESTP*, or *ISFP

*







*But I'm much more related to ESTP or ISFP though because I'm much more of an ISFP when in "laid back mode" and much more of an ESTP when in "time-to-take-action mode" (I don't know what am I babbling about -..-)


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

@RylthDragomir, I agree, despite the sudden large amount of Ti you scored this time, I think ESTP is more likely than ISTP. I think you can safely settle on it as your type.  And you definitely do have a preference for Thinking as opposed to Feeling. ^_^


----------



## RylthDragomir (Apr 15, 2013)

I think so too @Julia Bell but do the traits of a type really is true ? Like I read at some site , they say an ESTP are risk takers and direct ?
ESTP Strengths and Weaknesses 
There are strength and weaknesses that ESTPs are more likely to possess than others. 

Typical ESTP Strengths 

Persuasive and charming
Humorous and popular
Great at dealing with crisis situations
Fun-loving and generous
Handles criticism well
 
Possible ESTP Weaknesses 

Not able to express their own feelings
Easily becomes bored
Commitments are difficult
Can be insensitive with their humor


----------



## RylthDragomir (Apr 15, 2013)

Is it true ? Those strenght and weaknesses ? because if it is true , I'm much like that hahah.


----------

